# Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau​*
Wie PNP meldet, wurde in der Donau bei Hofkirchen/Winzer (Kreis Passau) ein Weltrekordfisch auf Wurm gefangen:
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/landkreis...Perl-hat-einen-Weltrekord-Fisch-gefangen.html

Schon letztes Jahr im Juli fing der begeisterte Angler Jürgen Perl aus Bayerwald auf Wurm einen großen Fisch in  der Donau.

Dazu war dies noch sein erster Fisch dieser Art!

60 cm lang!

Der deutsche Rekord lag bisher bei 58 cm, der österreichische bei 57 cm..

Daher machte er sich die Arbeit, den Fisch zu vermessen zu wiegen und bei der IGFA zu melden.

Und letzte Woche kam die Bestätigung mit der Urkunde der IGFA zum neuen Weltrekordfisch:
*Der größte Frauennerfling der Welt wurde in der Donau gefangen von Jürgen Perl*

---------------------------------------​Eine Fischart, die nicht gerade im anglerischen Fokus steht, bekommt so auch einmal Aufmerksamkeit.

Da gratulieren wir natürlich auch gerne zum Weltrekord nach Bayern!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

hab selber noch NIE nen Frauennerfling gefangen oder gesehen.

Und aus der Donau holt der einfach nen Weltrekord - krass....


----------



## captn-ahab (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Immer wieder schön, einen seltenen Fisch zu sehen...gerade wenn er an ein Brett genagelt ist 

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Geschichten zu einer Gastsstätte bei uns, die dann da heisst "zum letzten Wolf"...


----------



## Andal (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Die meisten werden einen Frauennerfling schlicht nicht erkennen. Zudem ist sein Vorkommen ja auch eng begrenzt und das eben genau auf die Donau, vorzugsweise die nördlichen bayrischen Zuflüsse und ein Stück weit rein nach Österreich. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenigstens sieben von zehn gefangenen Frauennerflinge als Nerflinge (Aland), oder Aitel (Döbel) identifiziert werden.


----------



## fishing-bull-wob (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Da bin ich ja dann wohl meinen Titel los, denn meine Freundin sagt immer, dass ich der größte NerVling bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



Andal schrieb:


> . Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenigstens sieben von zehn gefangenen Frauennerflinge als Nerflinge (Aland), oder Aitel (Döbel) identifiziert werden.


Aland könnt ich nachvollziehen an Hand des Bildes in der Zeitung - aber Döbel??


----------



## Andal (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Du musst dir nur die ganzen Beiträge hier im Forum mal ansehen, wie da Fische bestimmt werden. Und das schaut draußen am Wasser noch viel schlimmer aus!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Verwechslungen sogar mit Rotauge sind gängig ...


----------



## Laichzeit (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

http://www.angelfieber.com/vom-frauennerfling-dem-ritter-unserer-flusse/

Auf der Seite ist die Bestimmung sehr schön beschrieben.


----------



## Honeyball (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Aus diesem Grund zweifel ich ja seit Jahren die Sinnhaftigkeit unser Angel"prüfungen" an, weil zig geprüften Anglern so gravierende Fischbestimmungsfehler unterlaufen :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund zweifel ich ja seit Jahren die Sinnhaftigkeit unser Angel"prüfungen" an, weil zig geprüften Anglern so gravierende Fischbestimmungsfehler unterlaufen :m



Eine gewisse Praxisferne der Prüfung lässt sich attestieren |rolleyes,
auch wenn zumindest in Bayern die Fischbestimmung einen gewichtigen Teil hat. Jedoch Merkmales eines Fisches am Papier zuz sehen und auswendig zu lernen und vor Ort dann real zu erkennen, sind oft Welten.

Aber was soll man tun, wenn man am Wasser "alte" Angler trifft, die stolz ihren Saibling als "schön gezeichnte elegnat schlanke" Rebo präsentieren. :m


----------



## Andal (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund zweifel ich ja seit Jahren die Sinnhaftigkeit unser Angel"prüfungen" an, weil zig geprüften Anglern so gravierende Fischbestimmungsfehler unterlaufen :m



Deine Kritik ist grundsätzlich berechtigt, für den Fall des Frauennerflings aber sehr zu relativieren. Wie auch für alle anderen Arten, mit denen die allermeisten Angler wohl ein Leben lang keine Berührung haben werden. Da kann man noch so intensiv schulen und wird nie zu befriedigenden Ergebnissen kommen.

Nur um es auf Bayern zu beziehen, wo die Vorbereitungslehrgänge doch sehr intensiv schulen, vergleicht man mit anderen Bundesländern. Ein Angler aus dem Frankenland, wird dort nie mit einem Perlfisch konfrontiert werden, einer aus dem Allgäu nie mit einem Frauennerfling.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Petri dem Fänger! 

Rekorde sind mir allgemein so ziemlich egal - aber die Direktmeldung an die IGFA ist dann doch irgendwie ne coole und spaßige Aktion mit Seltenheitswert 

Vor allem, weil der Fisch kein "üblicher Verdächtiger" (Riesenwaller etc.) ist.


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

jawohl, das gibt mir wieder einen Motivationsschub. Weil bis dato ging bei mir an der Donau rein gar nichts, ned mal ein Zupfer!


----------



## wobbler68 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Hallo

Das ist ja mal, ein dickes Fischlein.


Ja, der gute alte Tauwurm(Altherren Köder),ist immer wieder für Überraschungen gut.




Ich hätte bei der Fischbestimmung auch erst mal kräftig nachdenken müssen.
Übers Ausschlussverfahren hätte ich den dann Identifizieren können. |kopfkrat
In der Prüfung lernt man ja das unterscheiden der einzeln Fischarten,wenn aber einige Prüflinge es  nicht lernen wollen ,aus welchen Grund auch immer.Da stehst du als Ausbilder doof da.|gr:
Die meisten wollen doch nur noch Action am Wasser haben,also gehen die meist nur Kunstköder los.
Die wissen dann nicht den Unterschied zwischen Rotauge und Brasse.#q


----------



## vonda1909 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön, einen seltenen Fisch zu sehen...gerade wenn er an ein Brett genagelt ist
> 
> Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Geschichten zu einer Gastsstätte bei uns, die dann da heisst "zum letzten Wolf"...



wie weit hast du es zum letzten Wolf.?


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

richtig geiler fisch! 

na gut, das erkennen der fische in der prüfung erfolgt ja anhand von immer gleichen karten. am wasser sieht das oftmals schon ganz anders aus. denke jeder hat dort schon mal seinen ganz persönlichen grübelmoment gehabt.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Und ob!


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

nicht umsonst habe ich in meinen Nicke "Frauen-Nerfling"
Ein herrlicher Fisch; im Regen gar nicht so selten.
Leider wird er oft mit einem Rotauge verwechselt.
Mit einem Aitel kann man ihn eigentlich weniger verwechseln.
Das Bild bei meinem Nicke zeigt einen Frauennerfling im Laichgewand.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Nu nervt er die Frau vom fänger ...indem er Staub ansetzt.....

#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund zweifel ich ja seit Jahren die Sinnhaftigkeit unser Angel"prüfungen" an, weil zig geprüften Anglern so gravierende Fischbestimmungsfehler unterlaufen :m


Nach der Logik müsste man auch die Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen, weil so viele Autofahrer keine Ahnung von den Verkehrsregeln haben, oder sich nicht daran halten...


----------



## Jose (21. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

ist schon toll, was da so im balkan abläuft :m


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (22. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Wie ich schon sagte: 
Frauennerflinge sind herrliche Fische.
Zur Laichzeit tragen sie auch eine Krone !


----------



## thanatos (22. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund zweifel ich ja seit Jahren die Sinnhaftigkeit unser Angel"prüfungen" an, weil zig geprüften Anglern so gravierende Fischbestimmungsfehler unterlaufen :m



#6 ja ja die Sinnhaftigkeit  - hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden #d bin ohne den Quatsch in 63 Anglerjahren auch ganz gut zu-recht gekommen .:q 
 Aber einen Fisch nach einer ein mal gesehenen Abbildung zu erkennen - nö - wenn ich in fremden Gewässern Erfolg hatte
 mußte ich oft genug im Buch nach lesen 

 Ein großes Petri Heil dem stolzen Fänger :m


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. April 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ein herrlicher Fisch; im Regen gar nicht so selten.
> *Leider wird er oft mit einem Rotauge verwechselt.*
> Mit einem Aitel kann man ihn eigentlich weniger verwechseln.



Da geb ich dir zu 100% Recht und das ist im Sommer nicht mal so leicht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung das es zwischen Frauennerfling und Rotaugen Hybriden gibt. Die Unterscheidung mit dem Aitel bzw Nerfling (Aland) ist hingegen einfach.

Dieser Fang von dem Frauenfisch in der Donau ist auf jedenfall Sensationell und zeigt das sie immer noch da sind.
In der Naab und Regen kommen sie sehr häufig vor, wobei im Regen ein noch besserer Bestand vorhanden ist. Ich selber fange vor allem im Sommer regelmäßig Frauennerflinge als Beifang bein Aitelfischen. Wie aber oben schon geschrieben ist es nicht immer leicht eine klare Unterscheidung der Hybriden zu machen.

Die Begeisterung vom Frauen-Nerfling zu dieser Fischart kann voll nachvollziehen.


----------



## Reini.84 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Hallo Zusammen,

Samstag konnte ich selber einen kapitalen Frauennerfling auf Wurm fangen in der Donau bei Irlbach nähe Straubing. Da bin ich selber knapp am Weltrekord vorbei geschraubt.  der Fisch hatte bei einer Länge von 58 cm 3 kg. Da ich meist nur an diversen Weiher fische habe ich zuvor noch keinen Frauennerfling in natura gesehen,  geschweige denn gefangen. Nach der Bestimmung,  Wiegen und vermessen wie einem schnellen Eeinnerungsfoto konnte ich den wunderschönen Fisch wieder "legal" schwimmen lassen. Der hatte ja noch Schonzeit ☺viele Grüße Reini


----------



## Reini.84 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Anbei noch das Erinnerungsfoto


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Reschpekt - tolle Zeichnung


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Gugst du- watt dat den?


----------



## Reini.84 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Petri! Wo hast du den gefangen?


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*

Hi Reini,
Im Aquarium im Straubinger Zoo.
Nö im ernst, da schwimmen zwar auch schöne rum, der ist aber aus dem Nebenfluss der Donau, bei uns gibts die auch noch - ab und an.
Wie der Fluss heist?  

Schöne Grüße nach Niederbayern aus der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Jose (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Weltrekordfisch aus der Donau*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reschpekt - tolle Zeichnung



und überhaupt dein lieblingsfisch: frauennervling :m


----------

